# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τελικά μπορούν να κλωσήσουν οι κότες από εκκολαπτική;

## geofil

Καλώς σας βρήκα φάρμερς
Σας παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα ποστάρει.
Να η ευκαιρία λοιπόν.
Χτες και σήμερα, την ώρα που πάω να πάρω τα αυγά από τις κοτούλες μου, βρίσκω την ίδια κότα στην μια φωλιά.
Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι ήταν άρρωστη. Αλλά σήμερα που πήγα να το τσεκάρω, όταν την ενόχλησα έκανε πολλή φασαρία. Δεν θύμιζε άρρωστη κότα. Μάλλον επιθετική ήταν.
Οι κότες μου είναι νέα φουρνιά. 7-8 μηνών και είναι από εκκολαπτική μηχανή.
Είναι δυνατόν να κλωσάει;
Υποτίθεται ότι δεν κλωσάν αυτές.
Έχει συμβεί σε κανέναν άλλο;
Ή μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## douriakos

Ακομα και απο εκκολαπτικη να ειναι οι κοτες μερικες φορες κλωσσανε οχι συχνα ομως συμβαινει!

----------


## koukoulis

Οι κότες μιας φίλης μου που εκκολάφθηκαν σε μηχανή κλωσσούσαν κανονικά.

----------


## adreas

> Οι κότες μιας φίλης μου που εκκολάφθηκαν σε μηχανή κλωσσούσαν κανονικά.


 :Sign0027:

----------


## ktistis

Εμένα η γαλοπούλα μου από μηχανή μου έβγαλε 5 γαλοπουλάκια

----------


## kirkal

καλημερα...ναι είναι δυνατόν να κλωσσάνε οι κότες από μηχανή...παρατήρησε την και θα καταλάβεις αν είναι "κλώσα" .κατά την διάρκεια που κλωσάει η ουρά της παίρνει διαφορετικό σχήμα και ανοίγει αρκετά...επίσης βγάζει διαφορετικούς ήχους οπότε είναι πολύ εύκολο να καταλάβεις αν θέλει να γίνει μαμά ή όχι :Party0011:

----------


## ananda

του πατέρα μου οι κότες από εκκολαπτική μια χαρά κλωσσάνε....

----------


## nicktzad

εννοειτε πως κλωσσανε οι κοτες απο εκκολαπτικη...!!

----------


## captain

Και εμένα η κότα μου (απο μηχανή) είναι 2 ετών και φέτος είναι η 2η φορά που κλωσσάει ταυτόχρονα με την κόρη της στην ίδια φωλιά απο 8 αυγά η κάθεμια.

----------


## Paul

εμενα μεχρι και παπια και χηνα μου εχει κλωσσησει και τα ειχα βγαλει απο μηχανη (αν και την πρωτη φορα που κλωσσανε ειναι λιγο απειρες και πολλες φορες σηκονωνται πιο νωρις αλλα μετα αποκτουν πειρα)

----------


## geofil

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.
Μακάρι να έχετε δίκιο και να μπορούν να γίνουν καλές μάνες.

----------


## epanomizoo

κλωσανε μερικες φορες αλα καλεσ μανες δεν νομιζω να γινονται. οταν ειχα μονο πρασινοκεφαλα καναδυο φορες εβγαλα πουλακια στη μηχανη. οι μανεσ κλωσουσαν αλα δεν προσεχαν πολυ τα παιδια τους . τα αρσενικα που εβγαιναν απο μηχανη γινοντουσαν δολοφονοι και σκοτωναν ολα τα μικρα παπακια . οι πετεινοι απο μηχανη μερικες φορεσ τρωνε τα αυγα .γενικα οσα πτηνα βγαινουν απο μηχανη δεν εχουν εντελως φυσιολογικη συμπεριφορα. κατι δεν παει καλα με το μυαλοτους μια που δεν εζησαν τη φροντιδα της μανας τους.
μπορει να σταθεις τυχερος μπορει και οχι 
προσωπικα δεν χρησημοποιω τη μηχνη που εχω ,το θεωρω πολυ σκληρο να μεγαλωνουν πουλακια χωρισ τη μανα τους. οταν ενα ειδος δεν αναπαραγεται απο μονο του δεν θελω να το εχω. η πραγματικη αποδειξη οτι ενα πτηνο ειναι ευτυχισμενο ειναι οταν ολοκληρωνει ολο τον κυκλο της ζωης του

----------


## georgepapa

Ανεκδοτακι...Ειναι οι κοτεσ στο κοτετσι κλωσσανε και κανουν ΚΟΥΣ ΚΟΥΣ.Γυριζει η μια και λεει εγω εκανα ενα αυγο τοσο και το πουλησε το αφεντικο 35 λεπτα.Γυρναει η αλλη και λεει εγω εκανα ενα αυγο ποιο μεγαλο και το πουλησε το αφεντικο 50 λεπτα.Γυρναει η αλλη και λεει εγω εκανα ενα αυγο τοσοοο και το πουλησε το αφεντικο 65λεπτα.Γυριζει λοιπον και η τελευταια κοτα και λεει...ΣΙΓΑΑΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ.ΧΙΧ  ΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧ

----------


## geofil

> κλωσανε μερικες φορες αλα καλεσ μανες δεν νομιζω να γινονται. οταν ειχα μονο πρασινοκεφαλα καναδυο φορες εβγαλα πουλακια στη μηχανη. οι μανεσ κλωσουσαν αλα δεν προσεχαν πολυ τα παιδια τους . τα αρσενικα που εβγαιναν απο μηχανη γινοντουσαν δολοφονοι και σκοτωναν ολα τα μικρα παπακια . οι πετεινοι απο μηχανη μερικες φορεσ τρωνε τα αυγα .γενικα οσα πτηνα βγαινουν απο μηχανη δεν εχουν εντελως φυσιολογικη συμπεριφορα. κατι δεν παει καλα με το μυαλοτους μια που δεν εζησαν τη φροντιδα της μανας τους.
> μπορει να σταθεις τυχερος μπορει και οχι 
> προσωπικα δεν χρησημοποιω τη μηχνη που εχω ,το θεωρω πολυ σκληρο να μεγαλωνουν πουλακια χωρισ τη μανα τους. οταν ενα ειδος δεν αναπαραγεται απο μονο του δεν θελω να το εχω. η πραγματικη αποδειξη οτι ενα πτηνο ειναι ευτυχισμενο ειναι οταν ολοκληρωνει ολο τον κυκλο της ζωης του


Συμφωνώ απολύτως φίλε μου. 
Προτιμώ τον φυσιολογικό τρόπο, έστω και με λίγη βοήθεια, από τις μηχανές.
Η κότα τελικά είναι κλώσα. Πέμπτη μέρα και δεν έχει σηκωθεί από την φωλιά. Πρώτη φορά μου τυχαίνει και ελπίζω να σταθώ τυχερός. 
Απ ότι βλέπω δεν σηκώνεται ούτε για νερό οπότε έβαλα στη φωλιά νερό και τροφή. 
Οποιαδήποτε άλλη συμβουλή, ευπρόσδεκτη

Και κάτι άλλο. Οι διπλανές φωλιές είναι σχεδόν άδειες αυτές τις μέρες. Παίρνω 3-4 αυγά αντί για 10-12 που έπαιρνα. Τι γίνεται; 
Πηγαίνουν οι κότες και γεννάνε τα αυγά στην φωλιά της κλώσας; Στριμώχνονται δίπλα της, γεννάνε και μετά τα σκεπάζει η κλώσα;

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Συμφωνώ απολύτως φίλε μου. 
> Προτιμώ τον φυσιολογικό τρόπο, έστω και με λίγη βοήθεια, από τις μηχανές.
> Η κότα τελικά είναι κλώσα. Πέμπτη μέρα και δεν έχει σηκωθεί από την φωλιά. Πρώτη φορά μου τυχαίνει και ελπίζω να σταθώ τυχερός. 
> Απ ότι βλέπω δεν σηκώνεται ούτε για νερό οπότε έβαλα στη φωλιά νερό και τροφή. 
> Οποιαδήποτε άλλη συμβουλή, ευπρόσδεκτη
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο. Οι διπλανές φωλιές είναι σχεδόν άδειες αυτές τις μέρες. Παίρνω 3-4 αυγά αντί για 10-12 που έπαιρνα. Τι γίνεται; 
> Πηγαίνουν οι κότες και γεννάνε τα αυγά στην φωλιά της κλώσας; Στριμώχνονται δίπλα της, γεννάνε και μετά τα σκεπάζει η κλώσα;


Η κλώσα βρίσκει τρόπο για το φαγητό της και το νερό της. Δεν χρειάζεται να τα βάλεις μέσα στην φωλιά. Δίπλα αρκεί.
Συνήθως οι κότες γεννάνε αβγά εκεί που υπάρχουν αυγά. Αν για κάποιο λόγο η κλώσα σηκώθηκε (που σηκώνεται, δεν κάθεται 24 ώρες το 24ώρο) για φαγητό και νερό, το πιο πιθανό είναι να γέννησαν οι άλλες στη φωλιά της. Οσοι έχετε κότες θα έχετε παρατηρήσει οτι τα αυγά τα βρίσκετε συνήθως σε ένα μέρος, όχι διάσπαρτα σε φωλιές.

----------


## adreas

Σωστά  για αυτό  οι  παππούδες μας  αφήνανε  ένα αυγό  που  του  είχαν  κάνει κάποιο  σημάδι και  το  άφηναν  πάντα στη  φωλιά.  Μάλιστα το  έλεγαν  κάπως αλλά  ξεχνάω  τώρα.  Η  γνώμη  μου  πάντως  είναι  ότι  δεν  παίζει  καμία σημασία  αν  βγουν από  μηχανή  η  κλώσα.    Να  βρεις κάποιο  τρόπο  να μην  μπαίνουν  οι  άλλες κότες μέσα  να  κάνουν αυγά  στην  ίδια φωλιά.

----------


## ananda

> Σωστά για αυτό οι παππούδες μας αφήνανε *ένα αυγό που του είχαν κάνει κάποιο σημάδι και το άφηναν πάντα στη φωλιά*. Μάλιστα το έλεγαν κάπως αλλά ξεχνάω τώρα. Η γνώμη μου πάντως είναι ότι δεν παίζει καμία σημασία αν βγουν από μηχανή η κλώσα. Να βρεις κάποιο τρόπο να μην μπαίνουν οι άλλες κότες μέσα να κάνουν αυγά στην ίδια φωλιά.


μήπως φώλο ? έτσι νομίζω...

----------


## geofil

> Σωστά  για αυτό  οι  παππούδες μας  αφήνανε  ένα αυγό  που  του  είχαν  κάνει κάποιο  σημάδι και  το  άφηναν  πάντα στη  φωλιά.  Μάλιστα το  έλεγαν  κάπως αλλά  ξεχνάω  τώρα.  Η  γνώμη  μου  πάντως  είναι  ότι  δεν  παίζει  καμία σημασία  αν  βγουν από  μηχανή  η  κλώσα.    Να  βρεις κάποιο  τρόπο  να μην  μπαίνουν  οι  άλλες κότες μέσα  να  κάνουν αυγά  στην  ίδια φωλιά.


Στα μέρη μας το λέμε πρόσφωλο ή προσφώλι.
Αυτό έκανα και εγώ. Άφησα από ένα αυγό στις διπλανές φωλιές.
Ποιον άλλο τρόπο να βρω; να κλείσω την φωλιά δεν γίνεται. Φαντάζομαι ότι το πρόσφωλο θα κάνει δουλειά.

----------


## geofil

Η κοτούλα κλωσάει ακόμα και την άλλη εβδομάδα λογικά θα σπάσουν τα αυγά.
Έχω λοιπόν μερικές ερωτήσεις για τα κλωσοπούλια στους ειδικούς του φόρουμ.
1. Δεν μπορώ, τουλάχιστον όπως είναι τώρα τα πράγματα, να απομονώσω την κλώσα με τα πουλάκια. Θα έχω πρόβλημα με τις άλλες κότες; ο χώρος είναι γύρω στα 15 τμ
2. Μου είπαν ότι τα πουλάκια από κλώσα παίρνουν αντισώματα από την μάνα τους και δεν χρειάζονται εμβόλια. Είναι έτσι;

----------


## geofil

Κανείς;

----------


## Paul

Εγω θα σου απαντησω εκ πειρας...Την κλωσσα μολις βγαλει τα πουλακια την χωριζεις αμεσως γιατι οι αλλες ζηλευουν τα μικρα και τα τσιμπανε μεχρι θανατου...Οσον αφορα τα αντισωματα ειναι μυθος διοτι το κοτοπουλακι παιρνει τα απαραιτητα συστατικα απο το αυγο και η κλωσσα δεν μπορει να τους προσφερει αντισωματα. Πρεπει να τους κανεις εμβολιο που τα πουλανε σε κτηνιατρικα ειδη και ειναι πολυ φτηνα. Εμενα μου εχει δειξει η κτηνιατρος μου και τα κανω μονος μου τα εμβολια, δεν ειναι δυσκολο!!!

----------


## geofil

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου. Την έχεις την πείρα απ ότι βλέπω.
Θα ψάξω για τα εμβόλια.
Και θα προσπαθήσω να κλέψω λίγο χώρο ώστε να τον κλείσω για την κλώσα με τα πουλάκια. Θα στριμωχτούν τα υπόλοιπα βέβαια.
Ελπίζω μόνο να προλάβω τις άλλες κότες πριν κάνουν καμιά ζημιά. Το κακό είναι ότι μόνο το βραδάκι έχω χρόνο για το κοτέτσι μου. Μακάρι να μην είναι αργά. Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία τα πρώτα μου κλωσοπούλια.

----------


## Paul

Ωραια, περιμενουμε φωτο μολις βγουν!!! Εμενα ενας φιλος μού μου εδωσε μια κλωσσα με τα αυγα της και πριν μερικες μερες ειχα γεννητουρια. Ειναι κοτα νανακι ρατσας κατι αναμεσα σε cochin bantam και pekin bantam!!! Εχουν πολυ πλακα!!! Εγω παλια ειχα βρει Ελληνικα νανακια που μου κανανε καθε χρονο πολλαααα μικρα!!! Εσενα τι ρατσας ειναι οι κοτες σου?? οι απλες καφε που πουλανε στα πτηνοτροφεια??

----------


## geofil

Οι κότες που μιλάμε είναι οι γνωστές καφέ από τα πτηνοτροφεία.
Αλλά έχω και ένα ζευγάρι brahmas νανάκια, 2 κοτούλες phoenix νανάκια, ένα πανέμορφο κοκοράκι phoenix και 4 φραγκόκοτες που προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη με το φύλο τους. Τα νανάκια και οι φραγκόκοτες είναι μικρά ακόμα. Τεσσάρων μηνών περίπου. Σε λίγο θα βάλω και πέρδικες (προσπαθώ να φτιάξω το χώρο) και θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα φτερωτά.

Και να μην το ξεχάσω, κάθισε και άλλη κλώσα στην διπλανή φωλιά!!!!!!
Τελικά δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνιο να κλωσήσουν οι κότες από εκκολαπτική και πολύ χαίρομαι γι αυτό.
Την πέμπτη λογικά θα βγουν τα πουλάκια της πρώτης κλώσας.

----------


## Paul

Ωραια!!! Χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερως!!! Περιμενουμε φωτο απο τα φτερωτα σου φιλαρακια και να μας τα γνωρισεις στην καταληλλη ενοτητα!!! Ειχα κι εγω εναν κοκορα phoenix και καθε πρωι μας ταραζε στο λαλημα!!! Οντως, δεν ειναι τοσο σπανιο να κλωσσησουν αλλα σπανιως γινονται καλες μανες...Εγω θυμαμαι μια κοτα που ειχα παρει απο πτηνοτροφειο οταν ηταν μικρη και μου εβγαλε 2 κοτοπουλακια αλλα δεν τα ηθελε (δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο) και τα τσιμπουσε με αποτελεσμα να τα σκοτωσει... να την προσεχεις τις πρωτες μερες..

----------


## adreas

> Ωραια!!! Χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερως!!! Περιμενουμε φωτο απο τα φτερωτα σου φιλαρακια και να μας τα γνωρισεις στην καταληλλη ενοτητα!!! Ειχα κι εγω εναν κοκορα phoenix και καθε πρωι μας ταραζε στο λαλημα!!! Οντως, δεν ειναι τοσο σπανιο να κλωσσησουν αλλα σπανιως γινονται καλες μανες...Εγω θυμαμαι μια κοτα που ειχα παρει απο πτηνοτροφειο οταν ηταν μικρη και μου εβγαλε 2 κοτοπουλακια αλλα δεν τα ηθελε (δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο) και τα τσιμπουσε με αποτελεσμα να τα σκοτωσει... να την προσεχεις τις πρωτες μερες..


Δεν  μπορείς  να  βγάλεις  συμπέρασμα από  ένα  και  μόνο  περιστατικό.  Νομίζω  όσα  λέγονται είναι  μύθος.

----------


## Paul

Αντρεα, δεν ειναι μονο μια φορα που κοτα που ειχα αγορασει και ηταν απο μηχανη μου κλωσσησε, απλα ειπα ενα απο τα περιστατικα που μου εχει συμβει...Γενικα, οταν καποια κλωσσα (που ειχε βγει απο μηχανη) εβγαζε μικρα δεν ηξερε πως να φερθει στα μικρα και ηταν πολυ ατσουμπαλες...

----------


## geofil

Γεννήθηκαν επιτέλους τα πρώτα 5 πουλάκια από 15 αυγά.
Αύριο που θα σκάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα θα πάω την κότα στο χώρισμα που έκανα γι αυτήν και τα πουλάκια. Ελπίζω να τα βρω όλα καλά.
Μέχρι στιγμής η κλώσα τα πάει μια χαρά. Εντύπωση μου έκανε ότι άφησε τα πουλάκια για να πιει νερό μόλις πήγα εγώ να τα δω. Προφανώς με εμπιστεύεται. Πήγε να πιει νερό και γύρισε σφαίρα στην κυριολεξία. Μόλις άφησε την φωλιά πήγε να την επισκεφτεί μια άλλη κότα, δεν ξέρω με τι είδους διαθέσεις, την οποία έδιωξα. 

[IMG]    [/IMG]

----------


## Paul

Πανεμορφα κοτοπουλακια!!!Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!Εισαι πολυ τυχερος γιατι σ αυτη τη ρατσα κοτας καθεται κλωσσα μονο μια στις 1.000.000 επειδη ειναι υβριδια και ειναι μονο για αυγα και κρεας.

----------


## geofil

Η κότα βάλθηκε να αποδείξει ότι και οι κότες της εκκολαπτικής έχουν... ψυχή.
Μέχρι στιγμής αποδεικνύεται τέλεια μαμά.
Δεν αφήνει τα κοτοπουλάκια με τίποτα.

Ερώτησις
Οι κότες αυτές είναι όλες καφέ.
Γιατί τα πουλάκια είναι τα μισά καφέ και τα άλλα μισά κίτρινα ή ασπροκίτρινα με μαύρα σημάδια;
Λέει τίποτα αυτό για το φύλο τους?

----------


## adreas

Στο  μέρος  μου  λένε….
Άσπρος  γεννιέται  ο  κόρακας  και  κόκκινος   κανιάζει..
Και μαύρος  κατασταίνετε  και τσι  γενιάς  του μοιάζει
Έχε  υπομονή!!

----------


## geofil



----------


## jhfsdjf54

Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο! Τελικά το μητρικό ένστικτο είναι πολύ ισχυρό σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις!

----------


## adreas

Μην  ξεχνάς  μια φορά  την  ημέρα τουλάχιστον  βραστό  αυγό να  το  τρίβεις και  να  σπάει στα  χέρια  σου η  μάνα  θα  φωνάζει  τα μικρά  όταν  η  τροφή  είναι καλή  και  τα μικρά  θα  τρώνε από  τα  χέρια σου.  Έτσι  έχεις  κοινωνικοποιήσει  και τα  μικρά!!!

----------


## geofil

Βγήκαν τα πουλάκια και της δεύτερης κλώσας. Μόνο 3 βέβαια αλλά δεν πειράζει.
Και αυτήν είναι άψογη μάνα αν και λίγο πιο άγαρμπη από την άλλη.
Η πρώτη κλώσα παρόλο που τα πουλάκια κοντεύουν να κλείσουν 20 μέρες ζωής δεν τα αφήνει με τίποτα από τα μάτια της. 
Άρα μάλλον θα πιστέψω και εγώ ότι είναι μύθος ότι δεν μπορούν να γίνουν καλές μάνες. Προφανώς θα υπάρχουν και κακές μάνες αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι ο κανόνας. Τα ένστικτα δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να χαθούν.

----------

